# Five-Dock Bay Sydney Wednesday 6 June



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi All ,
For those in Sydney with Wednesdayitis , I will be launching from Five-Dock Bay boat ramp around 9.00am. Bring your wet weather gear just in case as BOM is forecasting a shower or 2.
cheers
Devo


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Will be there.

Devo....are u bringing the coffee???


----------

